# Getting Started.



## nicoleas1214 (Sep 19, 2011)

So my cousin and I are wanting to get into business together. We are both amateurs at this point but really have been doing our studying and homework. I would love to do a little of everything where I believe she would like to focus on family portraits, weddings, senior pictures etc. Should we come to an agreement on certain stuff to be involved in or could it be smart to try out all areas of photography? :blushing:


----------



## nicoleas1214 (Sep 19, 2011)

haha bridezillas! Well I don't have a day job, really, just a mommy! Like you said I am going to try it all, I have a ton of friends who are into skating I would love to do some of their skate sessions, so action shots a lot of outdoor for sure.


----------

